
Ask HN: How did Theranos get to the point that it did? - shahzeb
How did Elizabeth Holmes successfully create the biological equivalent of vaporware? How did she build such immense hype along with a $6bn evaluation for what amounted to nothing? Just trying to understand what the major contributing factors were.
======
Mz
[http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2016/05/theranos-
cul...](http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2016/05/theranos-cult-of-
personality.html)

------
gregjor
This was covered in detail in Vanity Fair and the Wall Street Journal articles
about Theranos and Holmes.

